# Christmas trees!



## REO (Dec 14, 2010)

Here it is!

My annual plea

to show us all

your pretty tree!

I'll be posting mine as soon as I can! We have a big one that I've done the same, always (colorful & shiny) And a small one that has decorations that people have given me. Each of my trees has Ruby slippers on them LOL!

*I LOVE Christmas trees!*

I love seeing all the great ways people chose to decorate theirs!






Please, please pretty please! Share your trees???


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 14, 2010)

Here's mine with bird nests and birds. My favorite nest is one with Dusty's hair woven in. My farmer neighbors all watch for good nests now.






And one in my sewing room. It has vintage ornaments and garlands made of buttons.


----------



## REO (Dec 14, 2010)

I love them both Marsha!





I enjoyed your posting last year and I had hoped you would again!

Thanks!


----------



## LindaL (Dec 15, 2010)

This year we decided not to spend a lot on a tree/decorations since our "puppy" Abby would have had fun with them (we had sold our tree and most of the decorations before we moved), but we weren't sure what we were going to get...until we saw this and I HAD to have it...LOL! As you see, we did add some touches to it (and there are a few SS gifts there as well)...Here is our "Charlie Brown Christmas Tree"


----------



## Mona (Dec 15, 2010)

Not much in the Christmas spririt/mood this year at all, and just feel like passing it by altogether, but instead, I bought and stood up this prelit, predecorated (with snow, cones and berries) and added a few of my mom's decorations and that is it. It only stands 4' overall, from the tip pf the tallest branch to the bottom of the holder, but it will have to do for this year. I wasn;t going to have anything, but just couldn;t do it, so opted to buy this tabletop tree to at least have something. I am not decorating inside or outside at all, not having Christmas dinner here either, and that will be only the second time in the last 30 years that I havn't prepared the Christmas meal, with the first time being because we went to my Mom's out of town for Christmas that one year when the kids were just toddlers. Our daughter will be in charge of Christmas dinner this year, and we'll go there. I normally love this time of year, so will be sure to pick it up again next year.


----------



## REO (Dec 15, 2010)

Linda, your tree made me smile





Careful the pup doesn't pull the cloth and break Deb's dolphin!

{{{{{{Mona}}}}}} I'm glad you did get the little tree. I'm very sure that your mom is proud of you for putting it up.

You know how I feel, my friend.

More trees please!


----------



## Relic (Dec 15, 2010)

This is our really tiny tree l've put out the week before the big day for the past 15 years...not much but each of the 3 items holds a special meaning from 3 special people now long gone.


----------



## Shari (Dec 15, 2010)

I just have a tiny little table top one this year.






Love seeing everyone else's trees, big and small!


----------



## REO (Dec 15, 2010)

Love your trees Relic and Shari!


----------



## Sixstardanes (Dec 15, 2010)

Here's ours...

I made it a couple years ago. it hands in front of one of our window blinds.

This year it has some pins on it instead of a few ornaments safety pinned to it.


----------



## REO (Dec 16, 2010)

OK, here's mine!





I took these pics yesterday afternoon.

This one is around 5' tall and has different things on it. Lots of horses.



Most of the decorations were given to me by friends!






This one is 8 foot tall. Prelit with white but I added colored lites too! It has all my shiny things that I've had for nearly 30 years.






If I had more trees, I'd put them up! LOL

Both of these are in the living room





Did you spot the ruby slippers on each tree?


----------



## Tab (Dec 16, 2010)

My 3-year-old is loving these! This was ours last year. It looks exactly the same this year minus presents and different location. Not a real tree



but it will have to do.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Dec 16, 2010)

Here is ours, its a little different every year, this year it has the red tinsel and mainly horse ornaments but there are a couple dog ones too, including snowflakes with pictures of my dogs in the middles.


----------



## mad for mini's (Dec 16, 2010)

This isn't really a photo of the tree itself, it's in the background. I'll have to get photos of it and post later.


----------



## Reble (Dec 17, 2010)

Oh I love all the Christmas Trees, since we will be going out to my daughters this year, did not bother.

Now, I wish I had, but less mess to clean up after!

Hubby always wants the real thing.





I love the artificial trees.. they look so real now a days.

So I gave my artificial to a nice girl.


----------



## REO (Dec 17, 2010)

I LOVE ALL the trees! Thank you for posting them!





I wish we had a real tree, but it's not in the cards for us. So we do what we can!


----------



## minih (Dec 17, 2010)

I love looking at Christmas trees, what a neat post. My daughter and I had a fun time decorating our tree this year. I don't know if you can see them or not but we have ours in a western theme with boots, stars, and horses.






and here is one with the lights out


----------



## Reble (Dec 18, 2010)

Mary Lou - LB said:


> We have a real tree year round in the house.. It is a Norfolk Island Pine we have had for a few years now.. I decorate it just before the family comes for Christmas with little red apples and tinsel.. We live in a jungle here... LOL!


I have bought my husband two of them and he has let them die..

Maybe I will try one more...

How do you keep them alive. No luck here.


----------



## Reble (Dec 18, 2010)

Mary Lou - LB said:


> Mary, they need bright light near a window (but not direct sun) and water when they are almost dried out.. Our tree is 3 years old now and I transplanted it to a bigger pot last Fall.. I also take it outside Spring & Fall and completly hose the plant down.. but bring it back in once it dripped-dried..
> 
> If you have city water.. it can hurt them with the chlorine in it.. Read up on the internet on how to care for them..


Thanks Mary Lou, he would forget about it, and poor thing was thirsty, than needs would go

yellow or needles would fall off. Just had no luck with them, but yours is beautiful.


----------



## REO (Dec 21, 2010)

Thank you all for sharing your trees!

All are different and all are beautiful!


----------



## rimmerpaints (Dec 21, 2010)

Here is my christmas tree and my fireplace

I cant put present under the tree until christmas eve cuz my kids go nuts over them


----------



## Tony (Dec 21, 2010)

Carol and I are Christmas freaks and overdo everything. We have trees and decorations all over our house and usually have several parties during December. Here are some of our trees:

In our trophy room Carol has her "Red Hat Tree" which is a table top tree and decorated all with red/purple and red hat ladies "stuff".






In the same room but at the edge of the dining room is our "Gold Tree" which has our collection of gold ornaments from years of marriage and travel. It is on a turntable so it can be seen from every side.











Our Victorian living room has a "Victorian Tree" which is Carol's pride and joy and is certainly the most beautiful of the trees. It also revolves.






Our newest tree is tucked in a corner in our den and has a musical calliope with circus animals that go up and down to the music on the tree. It is a favorite of the kids this year, along with the singing Christmas tree that Lauren has in her room. Not pictured because I am sure that you are getting tired of this long post! LOL.






Our biggest tree is 10" and is covered with our history, ornaments from our kids, nieces, nephews, theater friends and many many more. It also revolves and almost every ornament has a story to go along with it from stained class made by cast members in Camelot and the Sound of Music. Not many people have a Nazi on their tree, but we have one along with a nun, our characters when we did Sound in NY and a cast member made character ornaments for every member of the cast. Lisa was Gretel and has her ornament now that she is grown up.






That's not all but that's more than enough.


----------



## Tony (Dec 21, 2010)

Detail of the last tree above.

I know it's all too tacky, but it's only for a month!!!


----------



## Hosscrazy (Dec 22, 2010)

Those are beautiful, Tony!!!








Liz R.


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Dec 23, 2010)

_*I am loving everyone's beautiful trees!!! Here is mine...of course one of my dogs had to be in the picture *_


----------

